# Laminate sheets



## SMALMALEKI (28 Mar 2018)

I’m new Tom woodworking and an absolute weekend woodworker. While researching different workbench tops I learned about laminating timbers and producing a sheet. 
However there are some sheets in the shops which are made from shorter pieces of wood. Does anybody has any how to guide to make these? I was thinking of making sheets for testing it from off cuts.


----------



## LancsRick (28 Mar 2018)

Can you show us a picture of what you mean please? You say laminate but I think you're describing a short stave type block.


----------



## SMALMALEKI (28 Mar 2018)

As you can see timbers are from different length in this example.


----------



## SMALMALEKI (30 Mar 2018)

Perhaps this one is a better demonstration of what I’m describing


----------



## MattRoberts (30 Mar 2018)

These counter tops are machined very precisely to give seamless jobs across the long grain and end grain. It is possible to replicate using a planer thicknesser and a finger joint router bit (or more likely shaper), but you'll struggle immensely to get it anywhere near as seamless.

One thing to bear in mind is that every joint is a potential weak spot. If you were to try and join wood like this without the same industrial presses and whatever curing techniques / machines they use, you'd probably end up with it warping all over the place.


----------

